

Groupon 2.0, You Better Believe This Is The Future Of Commerce - karlherler
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/01/groupon/

======
kolektiv
I'll probably give away karma by saying so, but where is the interest in this
article? I'm not saying that groupon is not an interesting model, but this
article is basically a press release, stuffed with some utterly baseless
claims like "how we will all probably be shopping in the future, i.e.
socially"

Based on what? This is fluff. I work in retail technology, e-commerce, etc.
and there are many interesting changes happening. But this kind of meaningless
puff piece is just noise.

edit: also annoyed by the summary including "features a daily deal on the best
stuff to do, see, eat, and buy in more than 150 cities around the world".
Yeah. Where "around the world" means "around North America".

~~~
citricsquid
> but this article is basically a press release

(techcrunch.com)

yep

------
thezilch
If for no other reason, the daily deals is quite great, and it alone could
keep me coming back for a pageview or two a day. It has my attention as an
"upscale" competition to woot.com.

